# chaos or space marines



## CommisarSteve (Jun 9, 2010)

as the title suggests i have trouble between sticking with space marines or chaos space marines.

Im leaning towards chaos because of the csm squads have 2 base attacks adn are pretty cheap, terminators are also cheap and more customizable, and my recent discovery of dual demon princes w/ wings and lash. 

If i go with chaos i can easly use all my space marines and just slowly add chaos bitz to them (tooth picks for a porquepine marine). I plan on going with word bearers so maybe some deamons down the road and i just like being chaos sometimes for the sake of i do what i want.


Now with space marines 
I own a couple things that i cant convert to chaos, terminators (10 of them for now i cant convert), scout marines (5), and *duh duh duh* a land raider crusader. 

I like how the hqs such as a termy chaplain and librarians help out and sargent telios is pretty useful

They also have a lot of vehicle options and many elite units



Please help for i am sick of going back and forth between the two, one thing thats always done this is my painting but im better now so i think ill pull off word bearers and i love their fluff. And no i dont want both armies right now, i just one to build one big one and im leaning towards chaos heavily


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

you can always use your SM as "traitor" or renegade marines.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

why word beares? they started this mess to begin with. I personally love the Iron Warriors more but hey its your decision


----------



## CommisarSteve (Jun 9, 2010)

I like word bearers because they started the fight, if not for Lorgar crying because the emperor didnt like his insane sons over supply of love than There would be no Chaos Space Marines and the imperium might have gotten rid of all the xenos, but we cant have that kind of thing happening:victory:
Plus i like the idea of them using cults and deamons for their own needs and the fact chaplains made it.

I plan on using my 40 some space marines as renegades for my 20-30 chaos space marines becuase thats easy to explain and throughout my ever expanding chaos army ill advance them by adding extra chaosy bits. Plus its harder to explain csm in a sm army (they were bad but when they saw the other side wasnt greener than khorne had said it be they realized that they were lied to because red grass is not a dark shade of green).

I just see chaos being more of a powerhouse in regards to its troops and HQs (did i say Hqs i meant DEATH GODS). My strategy is havocs and tanks popping tanks then moving towards lower targets to cover the advancing mass amount of chaos space marines. I do love a mass number of CSM squads but i plan on investing in grandfather nurgle down the road and to make my imperial guard Word bearer Cultists. Have i meantioned i like the word bearers


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Your first paragraph is blasphemy you can never get rid of nids! xD

Your Second does have a slight typo when Khorne convinced them to join him there was no talk of green grass or nice there was more likely talk of A. blood, glory, death, fighting, blood, and blood (Khorne) B. Every single pleasure promised to be achieved (Slaanesh) C. Immense magical power and wisdom (Tzeentch)...and then Nurgle found a legion in the warp with the geller fields down and probably thought "FINALLY I GET SOME FOLLOWERS!" xD

Third paragraph I agree with your WTF THEY ARE GODS THEMESELVES SC of chaos


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Chaos pros:

Daemon Princes

Plague Marines

Thousand Sons

Noise Marines

Khorne Berserkers

2 attack Space Marines

Daemon Weapon mixed with MoK. Mmm, 2D6 Power Weapon attacks...

All Marks

Defilers

Terminator/Normal Chaos Lords

Daemonic Possession

Better cc abilities

Great psychic powers, espicially LoS and GoC


Cons:

Dreadnaughts aren't worth taking most of the time

Only one vehicle with AV14 (Landraider)

Pretty useless special characters

Space Marines have much better vehicles, both in armor and speed

No Machine Spirit

A lot of useless units, such as Daemons, Spawns and Possessed

Limited choice of units




I play Chaos, and believe me, Space Marines are usually much better.


----------



## CommisarSteve (Jun 9, 2010)

thanks DestroyerHive for the help, i dont really bring much armor besides rhinos, a landraider, and occasionally a predator or 2. I like to stick with havocs for tanks and maybe a powerfist or two.

I was never big on taking dreads as loyalist because they usually got sniped once i got them where i wanted them. 

cheaper terminators are another big pro to me, i thought of using chosen as well what are your opinions on that?


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

I say go with chaos. I play word bearers and they have one of the best fluff ever. Plus i can say lesser deamons are one of the most underestimated units in the chaos codex. They have huge pluses over marines. The biggest two in my opinion have to be lash princes/sorcerers and oblits. they are nice ( i don't use either but i know they are great ). Another big plus is choosen marines. give them 4 meltas and a flamer then stick them in there outflanking rhino. love seeing get upset when there corner vehicles get popped by that. Either way I say stick with cause. the biggest reason. Cause the emperor is a jerk and he is just a useless corpse ^-^


----------

